# "What is a Bagginses, my Precious?"



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Just got my tickets reserved for the midnight release showing of the Hobbit. Is anyone else going to see it?

http://youtu.be/G0k3kHtyoqc

Careful Bilbo, that ring is 'Bind on Pick-up'.

All the Best.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure my son will be going.

Stephen Colbert is a certified Hobbit geek and has had Hobbit Week all this week on his show.  His set is dressed like a hobbit house and he's had various stars -- I think Gandalf, Bilbo, and Gollum -- and the director as guests.  They've been very good!


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

Does it start this weekend??  Haven't been paying that much attention to the date, but I am really excited about this movie.  Having read the book 10 times in my life, I'm wondering how they are going to get 3 movies out of it, but I'm sure it's going to be a blast.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Friday, December 14 is the US opening.  My wife and I will be at the first show time after sunrise!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am planning on seeing it opening weekend.


----------



## JB Rowley (Jan 29, 2012)

I am definitely going to see it - probably in January. I think it opens in Australia on December 26th. Can't wait!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We're going. I just don't know when. I'm hoping for opening weekend, but my husband has his final papers/projects due that weekend.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

This is exciting. Reminds me of the LOTR holiday releases!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Several of the theaters near me are having LOTR marathons the week before. I don't think I could sit through all 3 in one day at a theater... Maybe I'll do a marathon at home this weekend. I have the extended version of all 3 on my Fire.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

We're definitely going opening weekend! The hubs and I went to _Fellowship of the Ring_ on our first date and our love blossomed over sword collecting, while amassing LOTR memorabilia, so this is a huge event for us. We've been waiting for a decade for _The Hobbit_!

*Excuse my excessive exclamation points and squeaky fan girl voice. I may or may not have an entire room of my house devoted to Middle Earth posters, LOTR calenders, sword replicas, action figures, and life-sized character cutouts.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hobbit definitely opens tomorrow. . . .that's why Colbert is having his Middle Earth week this week. . . . In the discussion Tuesday with Martin Freeman (Bilbo) they noted that, when Colbert went to New Zealand and visited the 'set', there was a Tolkien/Hobbit trivia contest and he won it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't wait for the reports. I cried at the trailer.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Hobbit definitely opens tomorrow


Nope. It's the 14th here in the states. Several other countries get it on the 12th and some on the 13th, so that's probably why he did the "Hobbit week" thing a week early, so he could do a whole week of shows before it starts coming out on Wednesday next week.

Anyway, the theater near me is showing it in the new, 48 fps 3D. Very interested to see what that is like. I've heard good things about it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Nope. It's the 14th here in the states. Several other countries get it on the 12th and some on the 13th, so that's probably why he did the "Hobbit week" thing a week early, so he could do a whole week of shows before it starts coming out on Wednesday next week.
> 
> Anyway, the theater near me is showing it in the new, 48 fps 3D. Very interested to see what that is like. I've heard good things about it.


I want to see the 48 fps 3D.. But the tickets for that are twice as expensive ($16 each). With 5 of us going, that's rather steep....


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I want to see the 48 fps 3D.. But the tickets for that are twice as expensive ($16 each). With 5 of us going, that's rather steep....


Just checked and it seems the price is the same as a usual 3D movie at my theater. I assume all the showings are in the 48 FPS, because they don't have a special listing for it or anything. I sent them a question on FB to make sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JimJ said:


> Nope. It's the 14th here in the states. Several other countries get it on the 12th and some on the 13th, so that's probably why he did the "Hobbit week" thing a week early, so he could do a whole week of shows before it starts coming out on Wednesday next week.
> 
> Anyway, the theater near me is showing it in the new, 48 fps 3D. Very interested to see what that is like. I've heard good things about it.


Hmmmm. . . . . now I wonder where I heard that. . .I remember thinking it was a usually reliable source. . . . hmmmmmm. . . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This

http://io9.com/5962223/every-single-hobbit-trailer-stitched-together-in-chronological-order

confirms that it's the 14th.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Susan in VA said:


> This
> 
> http://io9.com/5962223/every-single-hobbit-trailer-stitched-together-in-chronological-order
> 
> confirms that it's the 14th.


Can't wait!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> This
> 
> http://io9.com/5962223/every-single-hobbit-trailer-stitched-together-in-chronological-order
> 
> confirms that it's the 14th.


Chills!!!

I'm disappointed that this is going to be three movies. I was looking forward to seeing one movie that I could then look forward to watching over and over on Instant Video.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We are going to see the LOTR marathon on Sunday at the Alamo Drafthouse, complete with meals at all Hobbit mealtimes 
Then we have tickets for opening night to see the Hobbit.
The Colbert Report has been hilarious this week with all the Hobbit stuff going on!!


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

The book, to me, is special.  I was probably 9 or maybe 10 when I read it. It certainly had a huge impact on me, so seeing the movie is going to be special.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> We are going to see the LOTR marathon on Sunday at the Alamo Drafthouse, complete with meals at all Hobbit mealtimes
> Then we have tickets for opening night to see the Hobbit.
> The Colbert Report has been hilarious this week with all the Hobbit stuff going on!!


Oooh, second breakfast!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Not all of the theaters are getting the 48 fps, my husband and I are having to drive all the way to Charlotte because we want to see it that way. We love seeing new tech, but not everyone does. I read somewhere that they showed a preview at some film festivals and most people hated the 48 fps, it looked like a soap opera was the main complaint with some people saying it was like a cartoon with real people. So no idea but I'm really excited for it. Since we have to drive and it's right there by Christmas not sure when we'll get to see it.

Here's an article about the limited release

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/07/48-fps-in-the-hobbit-is-s_n_2257374.html

Edit- I found a site with a list of theaters showing the 48 fps version
http://www.48fpsmovies.com/48-fps-theater-list/


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I know the effect they mean, in terms of it looking like a soap opera.  It's kind of a neat effect in my opinion, but it definitely looks more like you're watching something on stage instead of a movie.  It's somehow hyper-realistic while making it look more like fake props and costumes on characters with very noticeable makeup if that makes sense?  A lot of times Best Buy has a television demoing movies, usually Pirates of the Caribbean some reason, where you can see this effect.  It's always interested me and I'm probably going to go see this in theaters just for this (would have waited for blu-ray otherwise).

Some people are claiming it makes them sick as well which is silly.  A lot of sites are claiming the human eye can't see past 24 fps or some other nonsense.  All I know is I am constantly playing games at 60 fps and over and I don't see why it would trigger sickness in anyone.  Field of view will do that, but not the fps.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Years ago, Roger Ebert talked about seeing a film shown at 60 frames per second, a process created by one of the great movie special effects guys, I forget which one. Ebert said 60 fps should be the future of films, and it was better than 3D. So I'm interested in seeing The Hobbit at 48 fps. Any new technology has some people who don't like it.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am sure I will see it, but I am not really excited about this movie.  I am a geek, that's for sure, but I've never read a Tolkien book.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Some people are claiming it makes them sick as well which is silly.


They're probably thinking of 3-D, which does make some people queasy. Supposedly there will be three versions of The Hobbit, a 2-D version at 24 fps, a 2-D at 48 fps and a 3-D at 48 fps.

Curious but not really knowing what to expect with the 48 fps, I went in search of trailers and comparison footage. It would be nice if somebody had the same clip (of_ any_ movie) in _both_ versions so one could better judge the difference, but I haven't been able to find that. (Anybody know of such a site?) What I saw that claimed to be 48 fps didn't impress me -- it looked plastic-y, sort of like real actors stuck into in a videogame setting. Even the scenery that was clearly real, not computer-generated, looked fake. I could deal with that for a fantasy movie (though I'd prefer it to look more real) but it would annoy me immensely in, say, a historical drama, or a documentary.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

R. M. Reed said:


> Years ago, Roger Ebert talked about seeing a film shown at 60 frames per second, a process created by one of the great movie special effects guys, I forget which one. Ebert said 60 fps should be the future of films, and it was better than 3D. So I'm interested in seeing The Hobbit at 48 fps. Any new technology has some people who don't like it.


Could have been Ray Harryhausen. The restaurant in _Monsters, Inc._ was named after him.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This claims to be showing in 48 fps, I believe them. It's not entirely different looking until you get to scenes with more movement/action which there aren't many of...

http://www.lukeletellier.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/The%20Hobbit%20Trailer%[email protected]%2048fps%20-%20High%20Quality.flv

Here's some short action/panning shots for comparison, though it's 24 and 60 and not 48.

http://red.cachefly.net/learn/action-24fps.mp4
http://red.cachefly.net/learn/action-60fps.mp4

http://red.cachefly.net/learn/panning-24fps-180.mp4
http://red.cachefly.net/learn/panning-60fps-180.mp4

This is a kind of interesting app that lets you see side by side differences, but it's not wholly useful especially in terms of watching a movie. I suggest turning the speed down to 200 px/s to really see the difference best.
http://frames-per-second.appspot.com/

This was filmed at 48 fps... again, not much action to really judge things by but...
http://wemusic.veenue.com/joesatriani

And here's a list of videos that were tagged as 48 fps on Vimeo. Whether that's true or not, however...
http://vimeo.com/tag:48fps


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oooh, second breakfast!


I have second breakfast almost every day -- I get up fairly early and have something light and then something more substantial 3 hours later or so.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Could have been Ray Harryhausen. The restaurant in _Monsters, Inc._ was named after him.


I did some Googling. It was Douglas Trumbull. His process used film, so it required special projectors and a lot more actual film. Digital projectors now can just be set for whatever frame rate the movie requires. I also read that James Cameron is talking about shooting in 60 fps.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade, thanks for the links!



Ann in Arlington said:


> I have second breakfast almost every day -- I get up fairly early and have something light and then something more substantial 3 hours later or so.


We always suspected you weren't quite a mere human....


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Looking forwrd to it.  Dwarves are always more interesting than elves to boot.

Sadly I have to wait until Dec 26th.  For some strange reason Australia isnt getting it until almost 2 weeks after pretty much the entire rest of the world.  When places like Thailand, Argentina, Croatia etc are getting it before the closest neighbour to where it was made, something insane is going on.

There is little wonder with decisions like this that Australia has one of the highest rates of piracy in the world.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I am waiting for my niece to come home for Christmas.  She got married last august and her husband is now in Afghanastan.  When she gets in N.J. In ten days the whole family is going.  We are all Tolken geeks.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH and I saw _The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey_ yesterday at 11:30 AM. We arrived just before that showing time and purchased the tickets as the previews started. Therefore we did not have time to think about popcorn or drinks. I am glad as I think that would have distracted us. It was the shortest 2 hours and 49 minute movie either of us remember.  We are both looking forward to the next ones.

We saw a 2D version as it would be crazy to pay for 3D when DH cannot see 3D. The theater was about half full. Since it was dark when we arrived we chose seats that were easy to get to (just left of center and the last row of the front section). This was a little closer than we prefer but was not close enough to cause problems. I am not sure if it was 48 or 24 fps but it was beautiful.

When we arrived home, DH watched the Rankin/Bass animated 1977 film, possibly so that Bilbo would not be left on the cliff.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have tickets for tomorrow morning. We can't wait! I splurged a bit and got the tickets to see it in 3D in the premium theater (leather seats, upgraded sound system)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have tickets for tomorrow morning. We can't wait! I splurged a bit and got the tickets to see it in 3D in the premium theater (leather seats, upgraded sound system)


I'd do that for The Hobbitt, too. Can't wait to hear how everyone liked it. I'm still waffling, but I'm sure I'll go see it pretty soon and definitely in 3D.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We did the midnight show opening night.
They definitely took some artistic license with the story but we both enjoyed it.
DH is curious about the 48fps so I suspect a second theatre viewing will happen in the next week or two.


----------



## courtyoung (Dec 4, 2012)

I am going tonight and can't wait! I loved all of the LOTR movies. I just wish I had a costume to wear... Hahaha. Yes, I am that kind of nerd  The preview was amazing.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought it was Great! The movie has gone into some detail of the behind the scenes happenings at the Council of Elrond (remember the discussion of the Necromancer taking up residence again in Dol Guldar? It was in the appendix section of the LOTR books.) and of dwarf lore. I saw the plain-jane 24 fps edition. Can't wait for the second movie next year. And yes, it was waaaaayyy too short.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I saw the 2D version on Friday morning. Loved it, and we're looking forward to parts 2 and 3.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

My brother and I are going together tomorrow (monday night), and turning it into "sibling night".  We are going to get dinner, and then head to the theater to watch it in IMAX 3D HFR.  Yes, I know there are people who love it or hate it, but since neither of us had even watched a 3D movie let alone anything beyond educational movies in IMAX...why not try it out?  Besides, I want to see it the way it was originally intended.  I'm really excited to just watch the movie and trying something new.  I just hope it's better than the short 3D clips on my dad's TV...  

Well, now the thing is that I finish the book before I go tomorrow.  I've started and stop reading that book over 15 times in my life...and I am determined to finish it this time!

Tris


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

We saw it yesterday and loved it! I'm already thinking about when we'll go again. It really didn't feel like an almost three hours long movie.

Just a little distracting at times, thinking how familiar many of the places looked, and wondering just where in New Zealand a particular scene was filmed.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The reviews I've been reading have been saying things like "too long," so I'm glad to see the general Kindleboarding public was far happier with the movie. Going to see it with some friends over the Xmas break.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't think it was too long at all. I thought it was great.  I didn't care for the 48 fps 3D though. It seemed too cartoony and made me queasy. We're probably going back next week to see it in 2D. my oldest daughter has been out of town this week and she hasn't had a chance to go.


----------



## Bjorn Street (Dec 18, 2012)

The Hobbitt broke box office records!  But is it as good as Lord of the Rings or the original book?  The reviewers are saying NO, but will the viewers have the final say


----------



## amishromanceauthor (Sep 27, 2012)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> We saw it yesterday and loved it! I'm already thinking about when we'll go again. It really didn't feel like an almost three hours long movie.
> 
> Just a little distracting at times, thinking how familiar many of the places looked, and wondering just where in New Zealand a particular scene was filmed.


Having lived in LA, I know exactly how you feel. I've spent so much time watching commercials, tv shows, and movies being reminded of landmarks I've driven past. 
I would love the luxury of it being as pretty as New Zealand though. 
I'm waiting for the lines to die down a little before I see the movie though. I get a little flustered around crowds.


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw it yesterday.  Stretched out?  Yes.  Awesome anyway?  Yes.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

amishromanceauthor said:


> Having lived in LA, I know exactly how you feel. I've spent so much time watching commercials, tv shows, and movies being reminded of landmarks I've driven past.
> I would love the luxury of it being as pretty as New Zealand though.
> I'm waiting for the lines to die down a little before I see the movie though. I get a little flustered around crowds.


I don't cope well with crowds, either. I was pleasantly surprised at how quiet the cinema was - only about a dozen people there, including the two of us. Going to a Monday morning showing, and choosing 2D when there was a 3D showing in the next cinema, worked out well!


----------



## Psyche27 (Oct 13, 2012)

I saw it on 3D on Friday.... it was awesome! Long yes, but totally worth it.

The scenery is incredibly beautiful, every still from that movie would make a great picture.

There were some scary parts, where I gripped my seat cause I was so scared..... not horror scary, just thriller scary.

There was this unbelievably beautiful song.

It was great to see some familiar faces.

The story was also very good.

I've read all LOTR books, but not 'The Hobbit'. I started once when I was a child but I never finished it, now its next on my reading list.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

courtyoung said:


> I just wish I had a costume to wear... Hahaha. Yes, I am that kind of nerd  The preview was amazing.


You and me both. My girlfriends and I once attended _A Knight's Tale _ in costume because we went straight to the theatre from the renaissance faire. We got some interesting looks. 

Anyway, my husband and I went and saw _The Hobbit_ this afternoon. This was pretty special for us because our first date twelve years ago was to see _The Fellowship of the Rings_. I'm happy to report we both loved _Hobbit_ and are already making plans to see it again. We saw the 2D this time but will probably watch it in 3D our second time through. I haven't read all of the book but hubby says they didn't change the story up as much in this movie as they did in _Fellowship_. (He's never gotten over Arwen taking Glorfindel's place in the rescue-Frodo scene.)


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I just got back after watching "The Hobbit" in IMAX 3D HFR, and I have to say it was great fun!  I have never seen 3D movies before, but people seem to be right, the HFR showed the 3D in a very smooth format.  The only thing to get used to was the fast movements of some of th characters at the beginning of the move (also like everyone said, they were like hummingbirds, ha!), and the 1980s drama feel to the picture.  I quietly chuckled to myself as I thought "dang, I can see the actor's pores!"   

My brother and I think it was worth it.  Though it won't be the ONLY way we watch the future installments, it was fun and the movie was good.  "The Hobbit" was one of the rare books he did read, but it was back when he was in the 6th grade...lucky him, it wasn't required reading for me.  All we did was watch the animated version when I was in 1st grade.  He said he really liked the book but his memory was sketchy (he's in his mid-30s now).  Since I had just finished it, I had to fill him on certain parts.  Now he's annoyed that he has to wait another year for the next installment.  We both agreed that the 3 hours went by fast!

I'm definitely open to seeing it again!  

Tris


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here is an interesting CNN article - Five things changed/expanded from the book for 'The Hobbit' films

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/14/showbiz/movies/hobbit-book-movie-vineyard/index.html?hpt=hp_t3

Here are the highlights:
Much of the extra material was taken from the appendices of LOTR
1. The Dwarves' Quest
2. The Necromancer
3. Dol Guldur
4. The Orc Azog
5. The White Council


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

And to add to Andra's post, here's even more information such as:

1) How do you tell all those pesky dwarves apart?

2) Balin? Wasn't he the one in the tomb in Moria in Lord of the Rings? And what about Oin?

3) The REAL reason Gandalf was so eager to get the ball rolling on Smaug the dragon's demise.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/18/showbiz/movies/the-hobbit-unexpected-journey-questions-answers/

Going to have to go back to the theater this weekend to see the movie again and find all the fine details I missed on the first viewing. (Assuming the World doesn't end on Friday.)

All the Best.

P.S. I saw this posting by a commenter named Miriam from the above CNN website. I had thought about this during the movie(s), but Miriam has written this so eloquently that I decided to copy it here:

"On the subject of Tom Bombadil:

I agree it was a good decision to leave him out of the movie, because it was pretty long already and pacing wise, the Tom Bombadil section can be very slow.

However: JRR Tolkien said himself that he considers the Tom Bombadil section the most important part of the trilogy. Over the course of the series both the characters and the readers get very familiar with Middle Earth, to the point where we feel like it's a real place we could visit. However, Tom Bombadil remains a complete mystery to the reader. He's this bizarre being that Frodo and Co. - and we the readers by extension - cannot understand or comprehend. Tolkien wanted some mystery to remain in Middle Earth, something that we still don't understand even at the end. Frodo and Co. are greeted by Tom Bombadil on the journey back, just before the scourging of the Shire. We still don't understand the character or what his purpose is - just that he has one. It's a last reminder that despite all the mysteries and secrets we've uncovered, there are still some that will always remain."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Scourging of the Shire was one thing I missed in the original trilogy.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm a massive Tolkien fan (The Silmarillion is my favourite book of all time) and I thoroughly enjoyed the movie, even with the additions nd changes Jackson put in.  I can seperate the book and the movie enough to enjoy both.

I took my girlfriend along with me - she loves North and South so getting her to go once she knew Richard Armitage was in it wasn't that much of a challenge.  Now I just have to convince her to call our first son Thorin


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got to see it this past weekend in 48 fps, it was amazing. Can't wait for the next one, it's been a while since I've read the book but I thought what they added just fleshed out the background more for people.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

The wife and I saw it in 3D Imax. I thought it was very cool. The wife thought it got sophomoric in places. I told her The Hobbit wasn't like LOTR, it was a children's book, and that some of the darker parts were added in from appendicies and I think I even caught a little Silmarillion reference in there. I thought the orcs were fabulous in this one, especially Azog.


----------

